# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Chrose!



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chrose. May that mirror bring you another year of pleasure! :smoking:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, Happy birthday CH, may you have many,many more. We love ya man!

cakerookie


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chrose.
Have a wonderful Birthday! 
Jeff


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Chrose,

Heres to a year of peace and health.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy birthday, tough guy! The timing of your birthday and New Years should make the Chrose Household an interesting place!!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. What they said. Happy Birthday!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you many more candles on the cake and a wonderful year ahead! :bounce: 

Yom huledet sameach,
Mezzaluna


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Happy birthday chrose, and many more.

Jock


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY FRIEND!!!
:bounce: :roll: :bounce:

Here's wishing you and your family a year of wonderful adventures, lovely surprises, excellent health, and more love and respect than you can imagine in the years to come.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose, you share a birthday with my step sister/ best friend. No wonder I feel such a natural affinity towards you!! I'm so glad you're here, offering, by far, some of the most insightful responses and entertaining commentary on the board. You never cease to entertain.

Here's to an entertaining day, albeit a day late!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

G'wan.... you guys are embarrasing me.
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for my sanity:crazy: 
It was a low key day, nothing special. I did trade a new IPOD for a new home theater system and some cash and then had a job interview (which we will talk about in a separate post!)
The we had a Martini (dry, with a twist, olives on the side) and went to dinner at a Mediteranean restaurant where I had a nice glass of Rothchild Merlot and the Paella with Chicken Osso Buco and Chorizo. Nice, but too much rice, and not enough Chorizo. At the restaurant we noticed that there were several birthdays going on. The little jazz trio would sing Happy Birthday. Our waiter stopped at our table to turn his back to the booth behind us to light the candle on a slice of Birthday cake. We had always gone to a Family sports themed rest. for our birthdays because they give you this big honkin hunk o' chocolate fudge cake and ice cream. Me, never being one to pass up a free dessert asked our waiter if they celebrated customers birthdays, and I mentioned this other restaurant, partially joking about how all the wait staff get together and sing. He laughed and said yes they do, and he's glad he isn't at the other place and having to sing. So I mentioned that it was my birthday today too! Sheila chimed in how old I was. I could have sworn the guy made a comment like "yeah...sure"....and walked away. When the dishes were cleared away and we said we were full. We decided that if we got the check and no cake, then he thought I was full of ....if we got the cake then he believed me... alas no cake.....







Fine! I went home and had some Poppycock Popcorn and some Irish Cream to sooth my fractured psyche.....
All in all another year gone by, and every one that passes is aother one I am grateful for! Cheers to all!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...So the bottom line here is that you look much younger than your years, so you get no cake. That in itself is a gift. Glad you had fun.:smiles:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

*Happy Birthday dude!*

Here's wishing you many more.

:beer:

Mark


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

offer up your driver's license next year or have your wife make reservations (with birthday celebratory info).
Here's to good health, love and happiness! 
Chocolate Roses too!!!!!


----------

